# Computer will connect to internet everywhere else but home



## mcfadden0928 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi there. I have an issue with my internet. I have a cable modem with no router and all of a sudden I get the message "Limited or no connectivity". I took my computer to my mother in law's and it connected to the internet fine, as well as trying to connect at my place of employment.
My sister's laptop will connect at my house to the modem but mine still will not. 
Cogeco has tried all of the ip config, release and renew stuff but it still will not get an IP address. They are telling me that I need to update my network card.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

There's one thing to find out if the Modem is faulty, do you have a spare laptop or something that you can borrow and connect it to your Modem?

Have you done a soft reset of your Modem?

How about changing the network cable of your modem?


----------



## mcfadden0928 (Apr 6, 2010)

My sister's laptop connects just fine. I did try changing the cable and the modem has been reset numerous times. The green light is on at the back of the computer where the cable is plugged in as well.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please try the following:

TCP/IP and Winsock Reset in XP

Here's how to Repair a Corrupt TCP/IP Stack: 
Go to your command prompt window. Start> Programs> Accessories> Command Prompt (Windows XP). The command prompt window will appear.
In the command line type: netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt . Press enter.
Restart the computer. After restart, your computers TCP/IP stack will be restored to the state it was when originally installed on your pc.

Here’s how to reset your winsock in windows XP:
Open the command prompt
Type in netsh winsock reset and press enter
After resetting winsock, Restart your computer.


----------



## mcfadden0928 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok so that did not work, what else do you have?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Plug your computer directly to the modem and pls. provide an ipconfig /all info of your computer. Here's the guide:
Click on Start => run and type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## mcfadden0928 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you I will try that this evening!


----------



## mcfadden0928 (Apr 6, 2010)

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name.... : Mobile
Primary DNS Suffix..... :
Node type........ : unknown
IP routing enabled....... : no
WINS Proxy Enabled....... : no

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection
Connection Specific DNS suffix........ : 
Description..... : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address...... : 04-4B-80-80-03
Dhcp enabled..... : yes
IP Address....... : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask....... : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway..... :
DHCP server... : 255.255.255.255


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's try to uninstall/reinstall your device.

Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it. Right click on the Network Adapter and choose Uninstall. To reinstall, right click anywhere on any Device, then choose Scan for hardware changes. Normally your Windows will do a Plug N play auto install for you, but just in case you might have your CD driver ready.


----------



## mcfadden0928 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nothing. I may throw it through the window of a fast moving vehicle!!! It will still not acquire the IP address.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you know how to assign Static IP? You will need to get an ipconfig /all from one of the working computers in your home so that I can help you on this.


----------



## mcfadden0928 (Apr 6, 2010)

THIS IS FROM MY SISTER'S LAPTOP

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Josee>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Josee-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cgocable.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-92-3E-4E-02
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cgocable.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-50-AA-B4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f8ba:3150:d7a6:8bf9%7(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 24.235.249.175(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : May-25-06 12:19:40 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : May-31-06 3:26:23 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.235.248.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.226.1.122
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184555961
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0D-7E-82-02-00-19-B9-50-AA-B4

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.226.1.93
24.226.10.193
24.226.10.194
24.226.1.94
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cgocable.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.cgocable.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1889:312f:e714:650(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1889:312f:e714:650%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.gateway.2wire.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cgocable.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:18eb:f9af::18eb:f9af(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.226.1.93
24.226.10.193
24.226.10.194
24.226.1.94
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Josee>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Skip the rest from this link and jump to Assign Static IP

Use these info to assign Manual or Static IP:

IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 24.235.249.178
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.235.248.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.226.1.122
DNS Servers Primary: .............24.226.1.93
Secondary DNS....................24.226.10.193

Let's hope it works.


----------



## mcfadden0928 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, so it says connected, but it still won't connect to the internet. It is saying that there is something wrong with the modem. Could it be because the modem has it's own IP address that is different from the one on my computer?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The modem's IP info is coming from your ISP and then routed to your computer. When you assigned manual IP as long as it is within the subnet of your network's IP it shd work.

I would disable any Firewall, built-in or software that you have in your computer.

Also, pls. restart your computer tap F8 and select Safe Mode with Networking and see if you're able to connect.


Check that all your network services are Started from Control Panel => Admin Tools => Services:
• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation


----------



## mcfadden0928 (Apr 6, 2010)

Everything is "started" and no I can't connect even in safe mode. Frustrated yet??!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please scan for any Spyware/Malware your computer using Malwarebytes.

Have you tried diff. browsers such as Chrome, Firefox?


----------



## mcfadden0928 (Apr 6, 2010)

One of the guys I work with is an IT guy and he installed malware and did a scan the other day, there is nothing there. No I have not tried any other browsers.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

mcfadden0928 said:


> One of the guys I work with is an IT guy and he installed malware and did a scan the other day, there is nothing there. No I have not tried any other browsers.


It wouldn't hurt to try other Browsers. I would give it a go.


----------



## mcfadden0928 (Apr 6, 2010)

I will have to take it somewhere and download it, I will get back to you with the results.


----------



## james.snv (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi,
I think you need to reinstall your driver or just go to start and then control panel and check your network connection.
thanks!


----------

